# AU newsletter Budget



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

For along time people have been asking what more can we do to promote our sport and if our sport is in decline. After reading the latest AU newsletter and the budget within, I see that the allocation for Sport Promotion is pretty small at only $12,000 total. When compared to the newsletter and yearbook printing totals at $61,000. That is a difference of $49,000! Now, yearbook advertising does net $20,000 but that is only half of the expense it takes to create and send it to it's own members, if I am reading the budget correctly. AU Dues generate $177,200. To me, spending more on promotion for the purpose of new memberships seems more cost effective than spending an exorbitant amount of money on it's own members in the form of a very nice color yearbook which is a quarter full of ads and information which should already be on their website for all to view. I understand that there are a lot of older members who may not have a computer, but I'm sure they know someone who does. Please don't get me wrong, I appreciate the AU and all they do and I do enjoy getting the yearbook but I could do without it if it meant more members for our sport.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the AU should ask for donations,to have more $$ for promotion and lawyer fee`s when some members are having trouble with city laws concerning pigeons as PETS,and not poultry....If everyone would just give $10,that would help quite a bit.....Alamo


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't want to hijack your thread but if you go to the ARPU web site and look at the SPECIAL INTERESTS heading , then in the drop down menu slect YOUTH PROJECTS you will see some of the idea people have been useing to expand the hobby of pigeon racing.
Some of the projects get funds from the AU and other places like the Toyota Tapestry program which gives up to $10,000 to help fund things. There are many teachers on this site which could start programs in their schools just like the other programs listed. 

I have been trying to get one started here with the agriculture teacher but do to lack of funding from the State Her budget got cut, but after reading some of the ideas which involves teaching math and science along with the caring for the pigeons I'm going to make another call.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds good EricK, i've often thought of creating a loft at a youth center aswell


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice Eric way to be assertive !


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe their should be more promotion, but how? Newspapers? commercials? IDK. Donating $10, well most of us have club fundraisers and I know in my club we probably average $100 a member so having to dish out more money to the AU now? 

Heck, IF and AU should join together, I still don't understand why their is two affiliations. 
The best thing seems to be to promote by yourself on a local level.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

For what it`s worth,the pigeon hobby picked up a few hundred NEW members,when the Mike Tyson show was on TV.....I think the OLD MOVIE,about the boy who lost his pet pigeon,was great for TV...The boy was handicaped,and they had pigeons for him...I forgot the name of the Disney movie...If the AU & IF could get this movie on TV,and SPONSOR the movie,with advertisement to JOIN this great HOBBY of ours,I think we could gain addditional members to this sport...How can we get this message to the AU & IF for consideration ??


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Alamo said:


> For what it`s worth,the pigeon hobby picked up a few hundred NEW members,when the Mike Tyson show was on TV.....I think the OLD MOVIE,about the boy who lost his pet pigeon,was great for TV...The boy was handicaped,and they had pigeons for him...I forgot the name of the Disney movie...If the AU & IF could get this movie on TV,and SPONSOR the movie,with advertisement to JOIN this great HOBBY of ours,I think we could gain addditional members to this sport...How can we get this message to the AU & IF for consideration ??


I think the AU should push Animal Planet to do another season of taking on Tyson as it caters to what kids do today . . . watch TV. I hardly ever watch TV, but I made time for that show because I liked it so much.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I might be stepping on alot of toes but one thing I see that doesn't help is life time memberships.Thats one lump sum. Instead of yearly dues that come in every year.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have all the answers but I want to remind everyone the we are all AU and IF members. We need to step forward and start things that will not only help our clubs but help the sport in general and involve new people to the sport .My club is all older men and in the near future it will die out if we can not get new members to join us. This is a great thing we all love and I want it to continue. I'm starting with my Daughter and hope others will see this as a good thing and want to join and be apart of it. If we can get this in our schools and 4-H clubs we can get a new generation involved in a great thing and carry this to the next level and make it a family thing too.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

miken said:


> For along time people have been asking what more can we do to promote our sport and if our sport is in decline. After reading the latest AU newsletter and the budget within, I see that the allocation for Sport Promotion is pretty small at only $12,000 total. When compared to the newsletter and yearbook printing totals at $61,000. That is a difference of $49,000! Now, yearbook advertising does net $20,000 but that is only half of the expense it takes to create and send it to it's own members, if I am reading the budget correctly. AU Dues generate $177,200. To me, spending more on promotion for the purpose of new memberships seems more cost effective than spending an exorbitant amount of money on it's own members in the form of a very nice color yearbook which is a quarter full of ads and information which should already be on their website for all to view. I understand that there are a lot of older members who may not have a computer, but I'm sure they know someone who does. Please don't get me wrong, I appreciate the AU and all they do and I do enjoy getting the yearbook but I could do without it if it meant more members for our sport.


 Why don't you organize a fund raiser of some sort then to generate the additional funds and run for zone director or President ?


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

In my opinion, the funds are there so there is no need for a fund raiser. They jet need to shift the funds. Also, I don't have the time for an AU position, just the ideas.


----------



## johnmcrin (Mar 29, 2012)

Well mekin i haven't seen any funds and fund raiser out there ?? ...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

miken said:


> In my opinion, the funds are there so there is no need for a fund raiser. They jet need to shift the funds. Also, I don't have the time for an AU position, just the ideas.



So you would eliminate the newsletter and the yearbook ? I wonder how many members would like that idea ?  The Newsletters and the Year Book are all valuable sport promotion tools. Clubs which are growing, harness these and the other tools made available by ARPU. I personally look forward to these items. 

I am of the opinion, at the end of the day, the most effective sport promotion is accomplished at the club and combine level. One on one with the prospective member, and the pleasant atmosphere of pigeon sportsmen sharing with the new guys how to improve their game. So, perhaps if all of the local AU clubs across the country would increase their sport promotion budgets, roll their sleeves up and get to work promoting, then the sport would be much better off. Otherwise, IMHO....we could spend millions of $$$'s out of the AU office and still would not be nearly as effective as every member becoming an ambassador for our sport in 2012 !


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

IMHO... I think the YRPC has one of the best ambassadors to the sport in my area.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Feathered Dragons said:


> IMHO... I think the YRPC has one of the best ambassadors to the sport in my area.


 I guess so !!! You guys have the guy in your club who won the annual ARPU Publicity Person of the Year Award for 2008 !!  

Are you going to be in the running this year for Rookie of the Year for 2012 in your club ?! I heard you were on your way to winning it, until you were Jinxed by the Race Secretary !!!


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I guess so !!! You guys have the guy in your club who won the annual ARPU Publicity Person of the Year Award for 2008 !!
> 
> Are you going to be in the running this year for Rookie of the Year for 2012 in your club ?! I heard you were on your way to winning it, until you were Jinxed by the Race Secretary !!!


OK I'm the newbe here, who would that be?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I guess so !!! You guys have the guy in your club who won the annual ARPU Publicity Person of the Year Award for 2008 !!
> 
> Are you going to be in the running this year for Rookie of the Year for 2012 in your club ?! I heard you were on your way to winning it, until you were Jinxed by the Race Secretary !!!


Now how in the world could I be rookie of the year in my second year??? Your a funny funny man....IMHO


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Feathered Dragons said:


> Now how in the world could I be rookie of the year in my second year??? Your a funny funny man....IMHO


 Because for the first 10 years you are a rookie, so you could win "Rookie of the Year" at any point over the next 9 years !  But, we have gotten a bit off the newsletter budget.


----------



## JamesJohn (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes true, it could be possible with more members for our sports ....


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I agree with Warren in that I as well as many others enjoy the newsletters and the annual "Yearbook".
I don't believe that ads would be very effective, as it takes much more to educate people to the point of real curiosity and interest.
The Tyson Tv series was good, but the best avenue is one on one promotion. There are many retired people that would have the time if they could be introduced to the sport, youth programs are very good of course. An event which would be joint with some charitable organization, such as United Way, might be a way to expose larger numbers to the sport. It all takes dedication and time effort, but most are not inclined to start or contribute the time necessary to make these things work?


----------



## mayalauren (Dec 11, 2012)

Its very true Warren and great for the sports and allows different opportunism for the people as well, very well shared.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> I think the AU should push Animal Planet to do another season of taking on Tyson as it caters to what kids do today . . . watch TV. I hardly ever watch TV, but I made time for that show because I liked it so much.


I think a great idea would be fo DISNEY to remake " The pigeon who worked a miracle" movie. Just think of how many people remember that movie and can no longer see or get a copy. I don't even think Disney has a copy yet.


----------



## scott.peets (Dec 1, 2012)

I think we need to improve the image. The sport is dying it has been for years but with the crazies at PETA trying to bury the sport we need positivity. I think the media is key via Tv and internet. Once that gets rolling our jobs should be to give a more local real education to interested people. 

I also think we need to reverse the damage done from making this sport about money. It has become business to sell all these crap additives, medicine plans for already healthy birds, and selling babies for crazy amounts etc... I think if we reverted back to the original values with modern updated twists this sport would be better off.

Im in the Army serving in Afghanistan right now where when the Taliban was in power banned owning pigeons and now that we have pushed them out tons of people have birds. Its amazing actually how many people have pigeons here. Although I dont think they race much here but I dont know that for sure.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I wonder what`s so wrong with pigeons,that the Taliban didn`t want people to have any....Or...Is it they don`t want any of their people to be HAPPY....
I think I made PETA happy yesterday...I let a pigeon I didn`t want out,and a Cooper hawk got it...Or maybe they won`t like it....The hawk got a good meal,that`s GOOD for the hawk,right PETA ??


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

scott.peets said:


> I think we need to improve the image. The sport is dying it has been for years but with the crazies at PETA trying to bury the sport we need positivity. I think the media is key via Tv and internet. Once that gets rolling our jobs should be to give a more local real education to interested people.
> 
> I also think we need to reverse the damage done from making this sport about money. It has become business to sell all these crap additives, medicine plans for already healthy birds, and selling babies for crazy amounts etc... I think if we reverted back to the original values with modern updated twists this sport would be better off.
> 
> Im in the Army serving in Afghanistan right now where when the Taliban was in power banned owning pigeons and now that we have pushed them out tons of people have birds. Its amazing actually how many people have pigeons here. Although I dont think they race much here but I dont know that for sure.


Thank you for your service Scott! Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

scott.peets said:


> I think we need to improve the image. The sport is dying it has been for years but with the crazies at PETA trying to bury the sport we need positivity. I think the media is key via Tv and internet. Once that gets rolling our jobs should be to give a more local real education to interested people.
> 
> I also think we need to reverse the damage done from making this sport about money. It has become business to sell all these crap additives, medicine plans for already healthy birds, and selling babies for crazy amounts etc... I think if we reverted back to the original values with modern updated twists this sport would be better off.
> 
> *Im in the Army serving in Afghanistan right now where when the Taliban was in power banned owning pigeons and now that we have pushed them out tons of people have birds.* Its amazing actually how many people have pigeons here. Although I dont think they race much here but I dont know that for sure.


Wow !! Thank you for your service ! 

Was the Taliban outlawing of pigeons designed to limit communications do you think ? I would imagine in those remote areas, that a crude communication system could be set up, which might just be more secure then electronic communications.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

scott.peets said:


> I think we need to improve the image. The sport is dying it has been for years but with the crazies at PETA trying to bury the sport we need positivity. *I think the media is key via Tv and internet. Once that gets rolling our jobs should be to give a more local real education to interested people. *
> 
> I also think we need to reverse the damage done from making this sport about money. It has become business to sell all these crap additives, medicine plans for already healthy birds, and selling babies for crazy amounts etc... I think if we reverted back to the original values with modern updated twists this sport would be better off.
> 
> Im in the Army serving in Afghanistan right now where when the Taliban was in power banned owning pigeons and now that we have pushed them out tons of people have birds. Its amazing actually how many people have pigeons here. Although I dont think they race much here but I dont know that for sure.


 The "media" would also include Face Book and other social outlets. A short time ago, I gave a little "seminar" on pigeons at a local private elementary school. Science teacher found links to me on the web, and asked if I would be willing to speak at the school. Well, of course I did, and the result was a new Junior member. 

Problem from my perspective, is people will say AU or IF should do this or that. They will gripe or complain if they need to support those efforts with at best, a membership that is not growing, and at worse, a shrinking membership role. So as costs go up, for many even $10 seems like a huge investment. They are more interested in fund raisers, not to grow the membership, but to reduce their out of pocket expense. Maybe a bit like, don't ask what I can do to grow my local club, tell me what you are going to do to increase our club membership so I can lower my cost. 

The answer, I don't think is some movie or TV ad, it is a one on one, selling the keeping of pigeons, and the wholesomeness of it, one person at a time. By individual club members building their local clubs and forming new ones. Right now, we have 5% of the members doing the heavy lifting, and the other 95% to one degree or another, sit back and watch, and attempt to benefit themselves while contributing the least that they can. 

If anyone wants to know why the sport seems to be stagnate at best, simply look at your own club. How many activities are planned, and/or otherwise in progress, in order to recruit new members ? What percentage of your club's budget is to promote the club ? How many new members were recruited in 2012 and how many prospects are being worked for 2013 ? How many junior members have been recruited ? What do you plan to do to increase your membership ?

Change the attitudes of just 5% of the membership, so that they step up and work with the 5% doing all of the work, and we can double what can be accomplished going forward. That alone, would have a tremendously positive impact, as success can then become contagious. It all comes down to priories of membership, and if they desire to grow or not. Far too many are more concerned about keeping folks out, they are Big little frogs in a little pond, and many prefer that to the pond getting bigger, where they may not be the Biggest frog.

Until such time, that the discussion is put onto the table, no plan of action can be put into action. Until a plan of action is executed, no positive outcome is possible. So typical club shrinks as old guys die off and little if any effort is directed towards changing current path, everyone sort of just "hopes" they are contacted by someone, if they do manage to find your club.

Here is latest PR film ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwiBs9yJd_Y


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

scott.peets said:


> I think we need to improve the image. The sport is dying it has been for years but with the crazies at PETA trying to bury the sport we need positivity. I think the media is key via Tv and internet. Once that gets rolling our jobs should be to give a more local real education to interested people.
> 
> I also think we need to reverse the damage done from making this sport about money. It has become business to sell all these crap additives, medicine plans for already healthy birds, and selling babies for crazy amounts etc... I think if we reverted back to the original values with modern updated twists this sport would be better off.
> 
> Im in the Army serving in Afghanistan right now where when the Taliban was in power banned owning pigeons and now that we have pushed them out tons of people have birds. Its amazing actually how many people have pigeons here. Although I dont think they race much here but I dont know that for sure.


I wouldn't say we pushed the Taliban out as they have just gone "underground" and therefore have other things to worry about than enforcing some of their ridiculous laws. The reason for not keeping pigeons is the notion that it is not an Islamic thing to do. Using the birds for communication would actually do more to help the Taliban if they were to use them in such ways. During my 3 trips I have seen nothing but high flying/tippler type breeds, I imagine in places like Kabul there may be a few homing pigeon fanciers. Anyways I do agree with everything else you said about sport promotion though.


----------



## scott.peets (Dec 1, 2012)

West- I was referring to them being pushed out of power rather than they are all running for the border. You can tell where influences are stronger than others. I have also seen more high flyer type breeds but I have seen some homing as well (very few). I was told another reason for the ban was that people could use the birds to spy on their neighbor's wives or females. Where I am at an A&A (afghan army) general has a loft with a bunch of birds. 

On topic- My suggestion about using the media especially at first to gain attention is because for the newer generation Tv and image are what make things happen. Technology has taken control. lol For example how people text instead of talking on the phone or even further just go over and see someone in person. Kids playing video games or watching Tv rather than going outside. If we peak there interest first the selling part is much easier. I dunno about you but when I mention pigeons I get awkward looks. Facebook and social media are deff tools as well but more often with them someone has to have interest to look for it specifically or stumble upon it and gain interest. I would love to see google statistics when Taking on Tyson was on Tv.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Years ago OUR club would hold a couple of racing homer SHOWS in the off season . This helped not only the club. But brought in people to see the birds. And that people learn and get interested. We used a sanctioned JUDGE. And people from others clubs from over 250 miles would come and show.. Then the ALL breed club had a publicty director. And the newspaper would Come and take picture and do a story about the pigeon When they had shows. AT the club level is where the most good can be done. BUT still the hobby is in decline. And that is even in europe. Less people are as interested. The AU does what it can BUT can not do what whats should do. After all the world is a big place And the US is a big country. State and club lewvel is the best place to promote


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

For me, I think the number of pigeon people are just fine the way they are. I like to keep it underground. The more people know about it the more crap comes your way. I don't need to deal with any more crap in my life.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Xueoo said:


> For me, I think the number of pigeon people are just fine the way they are. I like to keep it underground. The more people know about it the more crap comes your way. I don't need to deal with any more crap in my life.


  I think a lot of members feel just as you do. If things are going good, then why rock the boat ? I confess, there is a part of me that would like to belong to a larger club, and just show up on shipping night to drop off my birds, and pay whatever the charges are, just leave me alone and don't bother me !


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

It's not so much the members. It's the outsiders. The more birds flying around the more trouble it brings. A lot of pigeon people are in the city. Wouldn't be a problem in the country side. In some parts of the country there are not, or limited, "countryside". A lot of things happen within city limits. That's where I'm coming from. Don't need that problem.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Xueoo said:


> It's not so much the members. It's the outsiders. The more birds flying around the more trouble it brings. A lot of pigeon people are in the city. Wouldn't be a problem in the country side. In some parts of the country there are not, or limited, "countryside". A lot of things happen within city limits. That's where I'm coming from. Don't need that problem.


 And let's not forget the "Infiltrators"....the kind that do so with intentions of doing harm.....


----------

